# Who's Your Dream Breeder?



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello! I'm a long-time lurker on this forum, and I would say it's been the most important resource I've found in my search for a poodle. I was thisclose to buying one from a pet store because I was admittedly very ignorant about ethical breeding, and the members of this forum saved me from years of heartbreak (and likely a scam or two)!

Over the past several months, I've read through several threads on how to identify a good breeding program, and I've started a personal list of my favorite breeders. The problem is, I'm a little overwhelmed with my search. I'm trying to narrow things down to a reasonable amount, so I figured I would ask you all: *who are your "dream" breeders? If you could work with any breeder(s) in the US, who would be your top choice(s)? *

For reference:

I'm most interested in a miniature, but I'm open to small standards or toys as well.
I would prefer a male, but I'm open to female pups as well. 
I'm not a stickler on color; I'm open to partis, and solids in any color (although I'd prefer darker coats). 
As far as temperament, I'd like a dog that is energetic enough to spend all day outside at the park, nature preserve or beach, but laid-back enough to spend several hours at home with me while I'm working. I'm a full-time telecommuter, so I'm usually stuck at my desk during normal work hours. However, I have a lot of flexibility in my role and I take frequent outdoor breaks, so I want a puppy that isn't too high drive, but isn't a couch potato, either. I'd also like a dog that is well socialized and affectionate. Lastly, I like to travel, so I want a friendly, easygoing dog that is good with strangers, adaptable, and confident. Using Volhard as a baseline, I'm looking for a pup that would score mostly 3's and 4's. 
This probably goes without saying, but health, temperament, and conformation are the most important factors. Gender, color and size are important, but I am willing to sacrifice all of these factors for a well-bred dog that fits my home/lifestyle.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

NOLA in New Orleans. Checks all the boxes. Seen so many pictures - such lovely spoos. Plus just 5 hours away from me. Breeding reds but now and again there is a litter with some black pups. Now a black NOLA is a dream to me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! How wonderful to hear we’ve already helped you in your journey.  I honestly don’t know what I’d do without Poodle Forum.

Where are you located? Are you interested in flying to pick up your puppy or would you prefer to choose a breeder within driving distance?

Yours sounds like a lovely home for a poodle. The only item on your list that I think could be potentially challenging—even with a temperament-tested, easygoing pup—is travel. I’m realizing I _really_ lucked out with my last girl (a mixed breed of questionable beginnings). She did fine on multiple cross-country road trips, stayed in loads of hotels with no issue, etc. But I don’t think that’s something that can be guaranteed. 

Sleeping in strange spots, with strange smells and noises, can overwhelm even the chillest of dogs. So that’s just something to be realistic about. I know a lot of dog owners who’ve struggled with this, and even more who just avoid it completely.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

My pup is exactly as you described- loads of energy with a good off switch. Mostly wants to sleep in my lap while I work during the day  he’s a Clarion poodle.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ha, love the “who’s your poodle breeder crush” question!🤣😅

if I had to pick from breeders mostly local to me in Michigan, I would choose from Highview or Countryside. Neither has a super flashy website, but the dogs appear to be nicely structured. I’m definitely not an expert, but I also look at my local Hoobly to see if there are rescues, and looking at wonderfully bred vs backyard breeders does help you compare! 😅 I’ve seen black dogs from Mikimoto on the pedigree in both breeding operations, oh wow!


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

Asta's Mom said:


> NOLA in New Orleans. Checks all the boxes. Seen so many pictures - such lovely spoos. Plus just 5 hours away from me. Breeding reds but now and again there is a litter with some black pups. Now a black NOLA is a dream to me.


Thank you for the recommendation! I've actually talked with Tabatha, and she was super nice and helpful. She's definitely on my list of breeders to watch.


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! How wonderful to hear we’ve already helped you in your journey.  I honestly don’t know what I’d do without Poodle Forum.
> 
> Where are you located? Are you interested in flying to pick up your puppy or would you prefer to choose a breeder within driving distance?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response! I'm in central Florida. I would prefer a breeder within driving distance, but I would not exclude an excellent breeder that would require me to fly. I'm focusing on breeders throughout Florida, Georgia, the Carolinas, Tennessee, and Louisiana, but I also have a few on my list from Kentucky, Texas, and Virginia. Are there any tips/resources that you're aware of on how to make that initial flight as stress-free as possible for such a young pup?

And thank you for the insight on traveling with a dog. Growing up, my family always left our dogs with other family members, but I really want to take my dog everywhere! The vet that I've picked out has a boarding program that I'll have to use for quick work trips, but I think I'll have a hard time letting my fur baby out of my sight for too long


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> My pup is exactly as you described- loads of energy with a good off switch. Mostly wants to sleep in my lap while I work during the day  he’s a Clarion poodle.


I actually had Clarion on my preferred list; thanks for the confirmation! Your pup sounds perfect, btw


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

kuriooo said:


> Ha, love the “who’s your poodle breeder crush” question!🤣😅
> 
> if I had to pick from breeders mostly local to me in Michigan, I would choose from Highview or Countryside. Neither has a super flashy website, but the dogs appear to be nicely structured. I’m definitely not an expert, but I also look at my local Hoobly to see if there are rescues, and looking at wonderfully bred vs backyard breeders does help you compare! 😅 I’ve seen black dogs from Mikimoto on the pedigree in both breeding operations, oh wow!


I've never heard of either of these breeders. You've definitely made narrowing down my list harder lol. Thank you for these suggestions!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

If you plan to travel a lot by air via commercial aircraft, a Toy might be the safest bet if you prefer in-cabin travel. I could fly my oversize Toy okay, but a Miniature of any but the smaller ones would not be as easy.

If you'll be driving, never mind 😉.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Allyg2009 said:


> Thank you for your response! I'm in central Florida. I would prefer a breeder within driving distance, but I would not exclude an excellent breeder that would require me to fly. I'm focusing on breeders throughout Florida, Georgia, the Carolinas, Tennessee, and Louisiana, but I also have a few on my list from Kentucky, Texas, and Virginia. Are there any tips/resources that you're aware of on how to make that initial flight as stress-free as possible for such a young pup?
> 
> And thank you for the insight on traveling with a dog. Growing up, my family always left our dogs with other family members, but I really want to take my dog everywhere! The vet that I've picked out has a boarding program that I'll have to use for quick work trips, but I think I'll have a hard time letting my fur baby out of my sight for too long


If I were in Florida, I’d be looking into Anna Ash. 

And there are lots of threads on Poodle Forum about flying with pups. Just type “flying” into the search field and you’re sure to get some useful info. You can do the same thing with “boarding.”

I never did find a boarding facility I was comfortable with. But you have plenty of time to explore sitter options. And maybe you’ll get lucky with a happy little traveller! It’s certainly easier to travel with a smaller poodle. We have a high-strung standard poodle girl, but she did surprise us recently by being excellent on her first big ferry crossing.


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

I would love an Aery mini, they are stunning. I think mostly lighter colors, however. Richard Bohannon is in North Carolina.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Although I adore my boy Leonard (Rodells Poodles) he is beautiful healthy and wonderful white toy poodle.
I truly want and am on the wait list for one of Barbara Hoopes silver beige female toy poodles (Silvabirch in Hamilton NY)


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> If you plan to travel a lot by air via commercial aircraft, a Toy might be the safest bet if you prefer in-cabin travel. I could fly my oversize Toy okay, but a Miniature of any but the smaller ones would not be as easy.
> 
> If you'll be driving, never mind 😉.


That's a good point. I've never actually seen a miniature poodle in person, but looking at the breed standard, I thought they would be approved for air travel in-cabin. That definitely gives me something to think about, and I think it may help narrow down my search, so thanks!


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> If I were in Florida, I’d be looking into Anna Ash.
> 
> And there are lots of threads on Poodle Forum about flying with pups. Just type “flying” into the search field and you’re sure to get some useful info. You can do the same thing with “boarding.”
> 
> I never did find a boarding facility I was comfortable with. But you have plenty of time to explore sitter options. And maybe you’ll get lucky with a happy little traveller! It’s certainly easier to travel with a smaller poodle. We have a high-strung standard poodle girl, but she did surprise us recently by being excellent on her first big ferry crossing.


Anna Ash is definitely at the top of my list for Florida breeders, so thanks for the confirmation. 

I also didn't realize that the rules on emotional support animals had changed for travel. My psychiatrist approved me for an ESA earlier this year, and I thought I would be OK on all public transit. I'll definitely research on the forum about best practices when traveling, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

twyla said:


> Although I adore my boy Leonard (Rodells Poodles) he is beautiful healthy and wonderful white toy poodle.
> I truly want and am on the wait list for one of Barbara Hoopes silver beige female toy poodles (Silvabirch in Hamilton NY)


I've admired Barbara Hoopes for awhile now. Ever since I read her famous article on the "merle poodle" and started researching her program, I've been impressed.


----------



## lciano (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm also looking now for a mini poodle. I've received some information from the PCA, and it is so overwhelming! I'll be following this post!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Whoever breeds for genetic diversity and leaves tails natural--that is my current dream breeder.


----------



## Allyg2009 (Dec 6, 2021)

NaturalPoodle said:


> I would love an Aery mini, they are stunning. I think mostly lighter colors, however. Richard Bohannon is in North Carolina.


I have Aery on my list as well. I actually reached out to him, and he agreed to chat with me about his program and upcoming litters. Wish me luck!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Allyg2009 said:


> I have Aery on my list as well. I actually reached out to him, and he agreed to chat with me about his program and upcoming litters. Wish me luck!


My Zoe and Catherine's Babykins have many of Richard Bohannon's Aery dogs in their pedigrees. Babykins is silver (not blue, right, Catherine?); Zoe is black now fading to blue.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I fly with my spoo a lot as my Service Dog, so he gets to sit at my feet. I trained him first in cars, rv's, and busses, and goind to lots of different places and having him lay down to rest.. I travel so much I would be in trouble if he didn't love travel also.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna said:


> My Zoe and Catherine's Babykins have many of Richard Bohannon's Aery dogs in their pedigrees. Babykins is silver (not blue, right, Catherine?); Zoe is black now fading to blue.


Oops Catherine has spoos Lily and Javelin 

Babykins is silver, a gorgeous ombré effect. I find blue a fascinating color. Unlike silver the dogs seem to go through different stages as they clear to their final blue.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Allyg2009 said:


> Hello! I'm a long-time lurker on this forum, and I would say it's been the most important resource I've found in my search for a poodle. I was thisclose to buying one from a pet store because I was admittedly very ignorant about ethical breeding, and the members of this forum saved me from years of heartbreak (and likely a scam or two)!
> 
> Over the past several months, I've read through several threads on how to identify a good breeding program, and I've started a personal list of my favorite breeders. The problem is, I'm a little overwhelmed with my search. I'm trying to narrow things down to a reasonable amount, so I figured I would ask you all: *who are your "dream" breeders? If you could work with any breeder(s) in the US, who would be your top choice(s)? *
> 
> ...


Safranne breeds minis in Minnesota. That would be the breeder I would go with if I would be in the market for a poodle right now. I am in the midwest, but I would plan to use a "flight nanny" anyway.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Allyg2009 said:


> I have Aery on my list as well. I actually reached out to him, and he agreed to chat with me about his program and upcoming litters. Wish me luck!


I also looked for breeders using the PCA list. It took a long time but it was worth the effort. Remy is from Aery. I’m still pinching myself - can’t believe he’s mine.


----------

